# White Spots On Betta



## TheOneBettaFishOwner

I'm worried about my Betta. I have seen that he has a white spot on his scales. He also has a little white dot on the bottom of his mouth. And he also has another white spot above his head almost near his eye but not that much. The one below is mouth is really white while the on on top is lightly white. Here's a pic of the white spot on his scales I can't get a pic of his face because he moves around too much. I think it was because my dad brought 2 catfish from a lake. That's right he found them didn't buy them. And sorry for posting in wrong forum. I am worried sick


----------



## Vikki81207

It's probably ich.


----------



## 5green

yes its ick is it like scraching himself against surfaces heres a url
http://www.ask.com/bar?q=Sick+Betta+Fish&page=1&qsrc=6&ab=0&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bettatalk.com%2Fbetta_diseases.htm
scrool down to ick


----------



## Vikki81207

If there are no white spots though, I would say external parasites.


----------



## Shawtee

oh... when i got back from holiday my betta had 2 little white patches under his eye, i thought he had got bitten they've cleaerd up now though iwth no treatment and he seems fine....


----------



## ScentedLove

GLad to hear your betta is doing better Shawtee but keep a close eye on him and Theonefishbettaowner it is probably ich.


----------



## TheOneBettaFishOwner

What should I buy then BettaZing or Aquarisol????


----------



## TheOneBettaFishOwner

I was able to get another pic of my fish. I hope this gives me a full fledged final saying to the matter before my betta dies


----------



## Shawtee

yeah id put some anti parasite/fungi stuff in, your local store should be able to tell you what one to use! x


----------



## Shawtee

P.S I love your peebles, where did you get them from? x


----------



## TheOneBettaFishOwner

I think I'm either going to buy this http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10313376 or this http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10313401 today.

P.S I don't know when I bought a little tank for my betta in Walmart that had all the materials in it, it contained those pebbles. But you could try these that I found http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3262881&lmdn=Fish+Decor


----------



## CharH

5green said:


> yes its ick is it like scraching himself against surfaces heres a url
> http://www.ask.com/bar?q=Sick+Betta...u=http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_diseases.htm
> scrool down to ick


That is an awesome website for a newbie like me. Thank you so much! ;-)


----------



## sampster5000

My Blackfin Tetra had white spots all over him. I gave him a salt bath and they disappeared in about a day.


----------



## TheOneBettaFishOwner

I'm giving him something called Ick Guard. he seems better


----------



## MrVampire181

CharH said:


> That is an awesome website for a newbie like me. Thank you so much! ;-)


www.bettatalk.com is the best betta site. Owned by an amazing breeder!!!


----------

